# Budgie vit-drops



## Riotgirl (Aug 24, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has used vit-drops before? Last week my little olly bird was sick and the pet store recommended vit drops. She didn't get any better and I took her to the vet but unfortunately she didn't make it.
I now have a new little birdy friend called fergie and I was wondering if anyone would recommend using these drops to help him get over the stress of moving to his new home with me. 

Carly


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If you mean vitamin drops, yes I have used them on my birds, I have also used them in the powdered form. 
They were prescribed by the avian vet to use under certain specific circumstances, such as to help during the convalescent period and as a supplement to promote appetite and weight gain.

For stressful situations, I don't medicate my birds with the intent of calming them down, I much prefer to use the more natural methods of covering the cage on 3 sides, having some soothing music on and providing a welcoming and positive atmosphere to help the pet bird to settle in more easily.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

I use vitamin D drops in my birds' water occasionally. Especially because they don't get as much sun as I'd like them to. They seem to really help with overall cheerfulness.But I also agree with Aluz on the point that if you are trying to keep her calm, the natural way works fine too, and is probably more trustworthy.

I'm sorry that you lost your first little buddy! Was it an avian vet that you took him to? It is very important to take your bird to an AVIAN vet as soon as you notice they are unwell. Bird can hide their symptoms very well until the problem becomes very serious, and only avian vets can give an accurate diagnosis. 

Best wishes for you and your new little guy,

mexicoandice


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I use vitamin drops about once a week for my Gracie.she seems to like the taste.I put 1 drop in the water.blessings


----------

